
Ask HN: Unique wedding gift for an avid HN reader? - weddingthroaway
Throwaway for obvious reasons.<p>I&#x27;m attending a wedding in the next few months for a very close friend who is also an avid HN reader.<p>He&#x27;s an engineer and CTO of a Bay Area startup.<p>He is ridiculously well traveled.  He deliberately avoids all news, but is one of the most well informed people I know.<p>His bachelor party was the most unconventional I&#x27;ve ever been to, and as a result, the most memorable.<p>Traditional registry based gifts seem so...unnecessary for him.<p>I want something elegant, yet simple - and memorable in its uniqueness.<p>Any ideas from folks who are the best distillation of his personality I&#x27;ve found en masse?
======
qbrass
Buy him a blender ironically.

